# Dream diaries!



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to share any dreams (or nightmares) that we have whilst asleep. Any dream pschologists welcome to comment  :

I was in a hotel room with Michael Phelps and a work mate and her sisters (she's a bit weird   and a tart but seems normal until you really get to know her) Michael was showing us his medals and they were really heavy. My workmate was successfully flirting with him so I left to go upstairs. Up there I found George Clooney lazing on a sofa with really grey hair and in the need of a trim.

Kay xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't believe you dreamt of George too.     
He was my roomate  not so long ago , and funny enough I was not married     

I was just saying on another thread that he holidayed with Cindy Crawford this year. I would not mind holidaying with him either. DH can come along of course !    

Future Mummy


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Dunno why he was there really, I don't fancy him or anything


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I had a weird dream when we were posted to N.Ireland 10 years ago   I dreamt that me and my friend (at the time) were being chasd by an alien space ship around the quaters. We were knocking on peoples doors telling them that the aliens were attacking, but no one would listen. A car pulled up by the side of the road and it's being driven by Rosenne Arnold (from the programme Roseanne) and she had her daghter Darline in the car with her. We jumped in the car and the spaceship landed on the roof of the car. We all jumped out apart from Darline, all that was left was a squashed car with a pair of legs hanging out (just like the scene from the Wizard of Oz!!!!)    

I put that dream down to the fact that it was our first posting, DS was only a month old, and I felt really out of place there


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh I had a really wierd one a week ago (which actually had a spooky twist on wednesday of this week!)

I was in our lounge with my son looking out towards the roundabout and there was lots of heavy snow. Cars were skidding up and down and crashing into each other, a blue car went past backwards and spun out of control. I looked up the road in the opposite direction and this enormous lorry was slidding down the road with a huge grey rocket on the back with the word ATOM on the side. All of a sudden it went out of control and crashed sending the rocked into space and then there was a big explosion and a flash of light, everything went into slow motion and there was this neon blue glow and everything was obliterated. (like in terminator when the nuclear bomb went off)

anyway on Thursday my neighbour came round for a coffee and we were talking about general stuff and she asked if I had seen the big lorry that went past our houses the day before.. it had a huge rocket thing on the back of it, just like in my dream!   

Corrina xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe you had seen it without realising in your subconcious and it transfered to your dream?


----------

